# Anybody got helpers??



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone here have a helper or two??? This is one of my helpers.. Her name is Bell..And for being so small, she has the heart of a lion.. There's no backing down in this little girl..I have 3 other dogs, including






a 95 black lab stud, and she is the boss of the pack!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

here's another helper.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

My beautiful helper for the past 11 years, Sarah, had to be put to sleep the beginning of Oct. This is her last photo, taken in late Sept when she was helping to put the groceries away. She developed a cough, was diagnosed with cancer, and 7 days later we were forced to make the decision. At the time I swore off of cats, she just meant too much to me.










After several weeks of coming home to an empty house we decided to take the plunge again and just adopted this little girl. Her name is Trixie and she is a truly petite miss at just 6.5lbs with the loudest meow you've ever heard from something so small. She is also a non-stop purr motor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> My beautiful helper for the past 11 years, Sarah, had to be put to sleep the beginning of Oct. This is her last photo, taken in late Sept when she was helping to put the groceries away. She developed a cough, was diagnosed with cancer, and 7 days later we were forced to make the decision. At the time I swore off of cats, she just meant too much to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the kitty, buddy, I feel your pain. I've taken many dogs/cats to the vet for the trip to the rainbow bridge. That picture of the second cat looks exactly like the calico cat I had many years ago.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Helpers at times for sure.

We had two dogs that we had to put to sleep after long and enjoyable relationships with each of them.

After swearing off animals for a while, we had a homeless Calico Kitten find us, and 10 years later she is still with us.

Six years ago a mother cat with 3 babes who did't even have their eyes open yet found a warm place underneath our dining room window in the shrubbery.

Well now we have 5 cats, and all are great helpers at times. And longles photo of the beloved cat in the bag, yep I have seen that exact picture in my very own kitchen.

Have a great night,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yup, got a group that helps me too....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Yup, got a group that helps me too....
> 
> View attachment 105497


Now that's a PACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok Nut you win!!

Again!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the "old man". !4 years old or so, but getting slow...He used to out-run our ATV's years back, and he's a great hunter.. There's also some champion bloodlines on his mom's side.. He took off after a coyote that was carrying a rabbit in it's mouth years back, and we had a hard time getting him back....He doesn't like ANY small game, including squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits, and especially feral cats... I've had a lab in the house since 1975, mostly yellow or blond... This one is my first black.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My babies...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

my baby. she's been on the road with me for over 10 years now.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

This guy is Taz and I believe he actually likes trains more than me!


----------

